# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Плюсы и минусы ИТ-Аутсорсинга

## Nemesis

Обращаюсь к интернет сообществу с вопросом. 
Я руководитель ИТ-подразделения не очень крупной торговой компании. у меня увольняется админ .... адекватнее не могу найти ... хороший парень у меня работает , но не может остаться не из-за того что платят мало, а из-за того что переезжает по сем.обстоятельствам. Я искать адекватную замену устал и начал приглядываться к ИТ-аутсорсинговым компаниям... Перечитал кучу статей ... провел исследования компаний в своем регионе предоставляющих такие услуги ... у всех одинаковые предложения описанные одинаковыми словами .. все обещают что все станет хорошо как только я заключу с сними договор.
Есть противопоставление - админы которые приходят с крутыми резюме а на самом деле путаются в понятиях DNS и DHCP....
интересует ваше мнение на такого рода проблему.

----------


## base_1c

Рекомендую посмотреть сайт фирмы Элит-Профит (я там не работаю)
там интересное описание чем лучше IT-аутсорсинг: 
http://eprof.ru/pc/outsourcing/

----------


## Nemesis

2 Base 1c: Это понятно, рассматривал я сайты компаний аутсорсеров у всех все одно и тоже .. быстрее дешевле ... но это именно скажем так коммерчесоке предложение, как дело обстоит на практике? тут вроде и сотрудник у меня под боком ... и да зарплату ему платить надо ... а таблицы положительных моментов аутсорсеров опираются на какие то стандартные проблемы и методы их решения... соответсвующие минимальной стоимости ... а как коснется дело конкретики, то и побольше штатного админа получится обслуживание .... с другой стороны вот у меня сейчас проблема именно поиска квалифицированного админа ... я уже кучу сайтов пересмотрел и предложений по аутсорсингу но почему то все доводы не развивают моих сомнений.. поэтому и обратился сюда - узнать что сообщество вообще на эту тему думает..

_Добавлено через 46 часов 51 минуту 47 секунд_
Да, что-то не важно у нас с данной проблемой неужели она актуальна только для меня И:confused:

----------


## voven

> 2 Base 1c: Это понятно, рассматривал я сайты компаний аутсорсеров у всех все одно и тоже .. быстрее дешевле ... но это именно скажем так коммерчесоке предложение, как дело обстоит на практике? тут вроде и сотрудник у меня под боком ... и да зарплату ему платить надо ... а таблицы положительных моментов аутсорсеров опираются на какие то стандартные проблемы и методы их решения... соответсвующие минимальной стоимости ... а как коснется дело конкретики, то и побольше штатного админа получится обслуживание .... с другой стороны вот у меня сейчас проблема именно поиска квалифицированного админа ... я уже кучу сайтов пересмотрел и предложений по аутсорсингу но почему то все доводы не развивают моих сомнений.. поэтому и обратился сюда - узнать что сообщество вообще на эту тему думает..
> 
> _Добавлено через 46 часов 51 минуту 47 секунд_
> Да, что-то не важно у нас с данной проблемой неужели она актуальна только для меня И:confused:


Я сам работал работником от ИТ-аутсорсинга.
На практике вы заключаете договор с фирмой, она присылает специалиста(если он будет не компетентен по вашим вопросам, то можете заменить на др от этой организации.) 
Деньги платите фирме по условиям договора, а не сотруднику. Т.е сотрудник выполняет все обязанности и инструкции как штатник, но з\пл ему платит  его фирма, а не вы..

+ 
1) в том что если чел вам не понравиться  или если он уходит в отпуск фирма должна прислать замену.(экономия поиска нового сотрудника или замены)

2) надежность компетентности администратора(нежели брать чел. с улицы)


на мой взгляд аутсорсинг выгодное предложение...но  нужно смотреть пункты договора с фирмой с кем заключаете договор.

----------


## zel

Аутсорсинг лучше. Если админ накасячит, ему максимум выговор или там зарплату не заплатят в полном объёме..... а вот если чувак из аутсорсинга, то контора его приславшая будет многим вам обязана. Да и как правило туда дураков то и не берут, так как они не одну контору обслуживают, а несколько. Поэтому рассеяных там не держут. Говорю за себя, так как сам являюсь подрядчиком нескольких аутсорсинговых крупных контор.

----------


## WhiteBeard

Согласен с ZEL-ом НО!!! всё зависит от текста договора!
И тут нужен юрист от IT. Описывать надо всё вплоть до базовых понятий (типа что такое корпоративная сеть передачи данных, рабочее место и т.д.) короче всё на что будет применятся услуга + жестоко прописать штрафы за "накосячивание" оутсорсера, а не ограничеваться фразами типа "во всех остальных вопросах стороны руководствуются законодательством РФ"

----------


## murza

На мой взляд. Все зависит от специфики фирмы, которой необходимо администрирование.

----------


## krotNCH

я щщитаю что всё зависит от размера фирмы, соответственно и от количества Админов. Если ты грамотный и адыкватный админ, то можешь в лёгыч потянуть 3-5 разнозадачных серваков(в зависимости от удалённости оных) и 100-300 машин в локалке, а остальные обязанности можно отдать в отсорсинг, вплоть до: закупка, заправка, обслуживание, ремонт, прокладка лвс, телефонии, первоночальная настройка компов, серваков, и т.д, ништяк если это будет одна компания-оутсортер, тады ваще но проблэм.
 минусы: вопервых комерческая тайна, аттдаш комп главбуха или генерала нечесным балбесам, и кто его знает куда или на что тебя посадят:D
контроль качества и сроки выполнения палюбому за тобой
ну если нидай бог у ково ежемесечный или квартальный отчёт по аргументации привлечения, окупаемости и вобще нужности аутсорсеров, чёткопаставленная стата и куча воображения:D
ну вобщем я за консолидацию сил, симбиоз отношений и максимальный анабиоз левых админских геморроев:mad:

----------


## this

В IT-аутсорсинге 4 год... + это не один человек, а группа специалистов разного плана, сам в основном занимаюсь прокладкой скс + восстановление удаленной утраченной информации + настройкой 1с для терминала. По остальному я бы не сказал что очень хорошо знаешь, есть естественно базовые понятия как поднять AD & DNS но настройка конкретных тонкойстей, т.к. поключение всем пользователям из AD одних рабочих папок и ярлыков (в групповой политике назначается группе пользователей) это так пример.. Вот для этого и нужен аутсорсинг, набираешь человеку !!!Специализирующемуся именно на серверых ОС!!! и решаешь оперативно все возникшие вопросы. И это вполне нормальная ситуатция. В этом и есть смысл аутсорсинга, зачем иметь кучу специалистов, когда один человек находясь у вас может решить возникшую текущую проблему.

----------


## tyshka

как начинал? как привлекал/где искал первых клиентов? 
Поделись опытом если нетрудно :о)

----------


## this

Втупую, брал справочник предприятий по городу, выводил из них малый и сердний бизнес (примерно оценивал что рабочих мест должно быть от 5 до 10) и коммерческими предложениями и встречами... Ода из основных проблем была что боялись за конфиденциальность информации по этой причине как-то не активно заключали договор... После обслужвания нескольких фирм по городу, уже появилось доверие - соответсвенно люди сами стали обращаться.

----------


## e}{plr

Я искал по другому. Сначала работал в больших организациях, потом сократили в связи с кризисом. в этот момент родилась идея организации фирмы. Создали и всех знакомых подтянули (людям все равно надо ИТ инфраструктуру обслуживать это уже всем понятно, так почему не я ( теперь уже мы ))
По большей части играют роль рекомендации ( так как действительно очень ответственная работа и имеешь доступ ко всем данным компании, которую обслуживаешь ) 
Вот и все а потом слухами земля полнится, работаешь нормально тогда и люди к тебе тянутся.

----------


## this

так и получилось, обслуживая одну две компании без каких-либо эксцессов, уже знакомые этой компании начинают обращаться к тебе при неудовлетворительной работе своих айтишников....

----------


## gutentag

Моя контора в Москве (я ушел из нее в другую) работает с ИТ-фирмой. - Только положительные впечатления по качеству обслуживания. Даже сервер свой приносили(временно), когда у наших бухгалтеров сервак полетел. На 50-рабочих ПК нам дали на постоянку 1-сис.админа за 45тыс.руб/мес(2008год). При каких то первоначальных настройках сети и авариях/ремонтах, приходило еще человек 5 и они все дружно делали.

Мы их выбрали, потому что они обслуживают достаточное кол-во компаний.

Причем сис.админ который был у нас опыта, не слишком "крутой", но он ему оказывали в его фирме постоянную помощь. Поэтому  у нас было все ОК.
-----
Резюме: ищите фирму, которая уже обслуживает серьезные комании.

----------


## Wana

Нам BDO Unicon Outsourcing предлагает saas-решения, утверждая, что это прогрессивные облачные технологии. Так ли это?

----------

